# Blue Bunny Ice Cream



## Rich Koster

Have you tried Blue Bunny ice cream?


----------



## MarieP

Not as good as Hershey's Ice Cream!!!! Moose Tracks!!! Eat some with TastyKake Butterscotch Krimpets for me....I can't get either down here.


----------



## Berean

Blue Bunny is based in Iowa. Made by Wells Dairy.



> Where did the Blue Bunny® name originate?
> 
> In 1935, Fred and Harry Wells could not use the Wells name to sell ice cream since they had sold the rights to use the name to another company in 1928. So, they held a "Name that Ice Cream" contest in The Sioux City Journal . A Sioux City man won a $25 cash prize for submitting "Blue Bunny®." He not only submitted the name but also the Blue Bunny® character; a form of which is still being used today.



What's that one on the middle left?


----------



## Edward

Adequate for the price, but not competitive on flavor with Blue Bell or Haagen Dazs.


----------



## bouletheou

Breyer's is better.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

I voted for Samuel Rutherford Snyder because he requested that brand specifically about a month ago. He wanted their Cookie Dough.


----------



## JennyG

I've never heard of it but it sounds disgusting. Both halves of the name are wrong. Together they give off vibes of shampoo with animal hair in


----------



## MLCOPE2

I prefer schwan's, and they deliver.


----------



## nasa30

Not very good In my humble opinion. Mayfield and Blue Bell is much better.


----------



## OPC'n

If they could make a Silk ice cream I would eat that.....Silk chocolate milk rocks!


----------



## Rich Koster

Berean said:


> Blue Bunny is based in Iowa. Made by Wells Dairy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did the Blue Bunny® name originate?
> 
> In 1935, Fred and Harry Wells could not use the Wells name to sell ice cream since they had sold the rights to use the name to another company in 1928. So, they held a "Name that Ice Cream" contest in The Sioux City Journal . A Sioux City man won a $25 cash prize for submitting "Blue Bunny®." He not only submitted the name but also the Blue Bunny® character; a form of which is still being used today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that one on the middle left?
Click to expand...


You ask "what is it ?" , it's close to manna


----------



## Berean

Rich Koster said:


> Berean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Bunny is based in Iowa. Made by Wells Dairy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did the Blue Bunny® name originate?
> 
> In 1935, Fred and Harry Wells could not use the Wells name to sell ice cream since they had sold the rights to use the name to another company in 1928. So, they held a "Name that Ice Cream" contest in The Sioux City Journal . A Sioux City man won a $25 cash prize for submitting "Blue Bunny®." He not only submitted the name but also the Blue Bunny® character; a form of which is still being used today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that one on the middle left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ask "what is it ?" , it's close to *manna*
Click to expand...


Whew! For a minute there I thought you said enema.


----------



## Rich Koster

Berean said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Bunny is based in Iowa. Made by Wells Dairy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did the Blue Bunny® name originate?
> 
> In 1935, Fred and Harry Wells could not use the Wells name to sell ice cream since they had sold the rights to use the name to another company in 1928. So, they held a "Name that Ice Cream" contest in The Sioux City Journal . A Sioux City man won a $25 cash prize for submitting "Blue Bunny®." He not only submitted the name but also the Blue Bunny® character; a form of which is still being used today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that one on the middle left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ask "what is it ?" , it's close to *manna*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whew! For a minute there I thought you said enema.
Click to expand...


He who mocketh the Slyder shall not increase  BTW: did you take that picture yourself with a handy phone camera?


----------



## JennyG

OPC'n said:


> If they could make a Silk ice cream I would eat that.....Silk chocolate milk rocks!


Not sure what Silk chocolate milk is,.... but if it's liquid, you can make it into ice cream yourself!


----------



## Berean

JennyG said:


> OPC'n said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they could make a Silk ice cream I would eat that.....Silk chocolate milk rocks!
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what Silk chocolate milk is,.... but if it's liquid, you can make it into ice cream yourself!
Click to expand...

 
Silk is a brand of soy milk in the U.S. They make it in white and chocolate.


----------



## LawrenceU

I prefer Yarnell's. It is based in my hometown. It used to only be available in Arkansas. Now it is available in some areas adjacent to Arkansas. It has almost pushed Bluebell off the shelves in head to head sales.


----------



## Willem van Oranje

I heard blue bunny used to employ several seminary students at Mid-America Reformed Seminary, back when it was in Iowa, thereby helping them to get through their studies in preparation for the gospel ministry. Personally I have not tried it.


----------



## baron

I could not vote due to never seeing Blue Bunny Ice Cream before. I do not know if it is carried in our area.


----------



## Skyler

I like most brands of ice cream. There may be better ones, but hey.

Maybe I'm just easily entertained.


----------

